# Power forward Chuck Hayes agrees to one-year deal with Rockets



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> The Houston Rockets bolstered their bench by agreeing to terms on a one-year, partially guaranteed veterans minimum contract with power forward Chuck Hayes on Wednesday night.
> 
> Hayes, 32, played in 29 games for the Toronto Raptors last season, averaging 8.8 minutes per game. Hayes averaged just 1.7 points and 1.8 rebounds per game.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/13343712/houston-rockets-chuck-hayes-agree-one-year-deal


----------

